# no clerkships in Pakistan!



## frostflake (Feb 23, 2012)

Im in third year med. here in pakistan, But in the pak system there are no clerkships, we have wards for one and a half hour in the mornings, go home at 2.00 pm...but i live near the hospital,and want to go there one hour every day after school timings to learn stuff...like dealing with emergency patients.Basically I want to acquire skills and knowledge which may help me in the future(including NG tube,IV ,IVM etc).Plus,I like going to the hospital and dealing with patients.
So i was wondering if someone has tried doing that before?Its hard,coz u have to do it on ur own.Decide which dept.to go to...can i make this more strucured?? ask some doctor if i could shadow him/her?? I need advise on HOW to make this thing more strucured,maybe even get some official certificate in return to show for it


----------

